# Does CIC accept/process PR applications over Christmas/New Year period



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone might know if CIC stops accepting/processing EE PR applications over the Festive period? I know with Ontario for their nominee programme, I've heard that they don't issue any nominations/(process) over Dec/Jan period, and wondered if this was the same with CIC, if they stop processing during this time. 
I've still to get my medical done, and hope to submit my PR application before Christmas, but thought if they don't process, then should I wait till after New Year, so as not to lose time on the medical certificate, as its only valid for the year.


----------

